# Wet Light Bulbs :-(



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I had (2) 11 watt mini compacts over my 10 gal. Yesterday we had a little accident and the light fixture fell in and got wet. I plan on buying a new hood because one of the ballasts isn't working but I was wondering if the bulbs will dry out and come back? One of them has some flicker in it. :evil: 

TIA,
Kay


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If the lights were on when they got dunked, then the damage may well be permanent. If they were off then you might get lucky and have them work normally again when dried. Trying to run them while wet isn't helping one bit, though.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Sigh, yea they were on.  

I replaced them with one of my old stock bulbs that I had saved. I have been just trying them on a lamp so see if they work. I guess I'll be buying new bulbs then.

Thanks Old Salt,
Kay


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

I dropped my fish lights starter thing when it was on...i turned it off quick, left it to dry and it still works today..and its like 10 years old :O


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I think I'm just going to go ahead and buy new bulbs tomorrow to go with the new hood since the tank is in the kitchen/dining room so it will look nice on Thanksgiving. I'll hang on to the wet bulbs for a month or so and try them once more before I toss them out just to be sure.

Thanks for your responses!
Kay


----------

